# My new project: upper level "redevelopment"



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the largest project I have undertaken in quite some time. 

*Photo 1,* below, shows the layout before construction began. The terrain area inside the uppermost track loop is roughly 35 inches at its widest, rather figure eight shaped, and twelve feet long. It is the highest terrain on my layout: the uppermost level. For the past many years it had been open country where small plastic cattle roamed, etc. . . . . 








*Photo 2:* As of late yesterday afternoon. The old "terrain" has been removed and replaced with flat reinforced foamboard on which I will build. In the photo you see EZ-Street roadtrack tentatively laid out as I am deciding with how to arrange my 'Streets: about fifty lane-feet of roads in three loops with control blocks, etc., so I can run about six or seven cars, trucks, buses, etc. slowly along these on the Streets. 








*Photo 3:* At the end nearest the trainroom entrance will be a small business district (left of center). Here the buildings I have for it are laid out to make sure they fit. The key one is a slightly bashed (shortened one inch to fit) Menards Toy Train Shop: its lighted, flashing "Lionel Trains" sign will be right out front and among the first things a visitor sees. Also a woodland Scenics IGA grocery and several scratch/bashed other businesses, and a small parking garage. 
_The white "thing" to the center,_ held together with blue masking tape, is a foamboard mock-up of a Santa Fe Railroad mission-style train station I will scratch build, just to test if the location and proportions look good to me It will be the centerpiece of my layout. It will be patterned after the Cardenas Hotel/Train Station in Trinidad CO in the 1950s: I used to eat breakfast there with my grandfather some mornings when I was six years old, it was a fantastic place to a kid that age . . . 








*Photo 4: *At the far end will be an "industrail area" with a Menard's Feed and Seed and bashed cabinet factory, a scratch built Amoco station (the tall, thin white box is a Miller rotating lighted Amoco sign) and a station plaza, and of course more 'Streets.








I will post more photos here as I make more progress from time to time. Threads like this are my favorite to read when others post them, so I hope folks like this one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, this is a big tear-up, it'll be interesting to see the progress.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lee Willis said:


> This is the largest project I have undertaken in quite some time.
> The terrain area inside the uppermost track loop is roughly 35 inches at its widest, rather figure eight shaped, and twelve feet long. It is the highest terrain on my layout: the uppermost level. For the past many years it had been open country *where small plastic cattle roamed*, etc. . . . .
> I will post more photos here as I make more progress from time to time. Threads like this are my favorite to read when others post them, so I hope folks like this one.


..........................

Like the boat that moves, you actually had the cattle roaming around too? :thumbsup:
Looks like a big change, staying tuned. :smilie_daumenpos:

You have the whole upstairs for the layout?
Looks to be in a Cape Cod type house, where the roof has been dormed out?

Edit, second look maybe not a Cape Cod.:dunno:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

big ed said:


> ..........................
> 
> Like the boat that moves, you actually had the cattle roaming around too? :thumbsup:
> Looks like a big change, staying tuned. :smilie_daumenpos:
> ...


Its a house with a rather sqaure (46 feet wide, 40 feet deep) footprint, with a steep pitch on the roof at all four sides so the attic - 14 feet high at the center, was almost like being inside a pyramid. I finished the attic years ago with a eight to nine-foot ceiling and seven foot wide walk-in dormer that is my workshop. It makes a good trainroom, 28 by 18 feet, if getting a little bit hot on afternoons of summer days like today (predicted 94 degrees outside) despite an AC unit added up there.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee, In photo 4 are those the new Streets switches? How do you activate them? Are they manual or remote operated?


----------



## TerryW (Jun 13, 2015)

Lee, What a major change your layout is undergoing... I already like the pictures and can't wait to see the progress! Those streets switches will be great to see in action. Terry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, time to up the A/C game, bigger and badder.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Gunrunnerjohn: Yes, I ought to get a bigger AC, but an upgraded AC unit would cost as much or more than a really good Vision locomotive, so there always seems to be something more important to buy!

Wood: The switches are remote control, or you can flip them manually with a small tab on them. They a ligthly spring loaded to the point that a car comming back through them from the "wrong" (not switched) direction will quietly push the points aside and pass through, letting them spring back into their original position. 

Terry: good to hear form you. I'm excited about this latest project. 

_Here are some slides on my plans. _ I made these partly to share with you guys and to get comments, and partly so I would take the time to think through and plan, measure, etc. 
I apologize for not having photos of the buildings (at least the several I have completed) but I could not take pictures just now. I do have descriptions of reach below, and where they will go.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee, I like the way you have prepared "plans" to study and provide a good visual image for us to see your progress. Would you mind taking the time to tell us how you have made these plans? I have a completed about 45% of my layout with detail and scenery and the other 65% is running with track but I have hesitated to begin scenery on the 65% because I think I could make better use of the area by changing my track layout. I know about Scram software but, it does not provide the imagery you are obtaining and it is hard to only do a section of the layout as opposed to entering the entire layout in a program.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW Lee, that's some detailed planning, not to mention it'll really be neat when it's done! I love all the action with the Streets vehicles, that will really catch your eye.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wood - I'm not sure I can explain well. The only software I use is MS Powerpoint as a final sketchpad to draw my plans and lock them in - also permits me to make them into images and post them as pictures, as here. 
Normally, I spend a long long time thinking about a new area or thing on my layout in my head, just imagining things. Then, usually, I draw a map with pencil on a 30 x 24 inch pad I have here on the desk and cut out templates for roads, track pieces, the buildings I want to use, etc., and move them around. It is only 2-D but I try to "think" 3-D.

Once I think I have it about right, I may may tiny models of the buildings and such with cardstock and put them down on the paper to better imagine things. 

Finally, I go to Powerpoint - definitely not track-planning software, but I know it and use it. I use its graphics to draw out the area I am planning, then draw scale outlines of the buildings, etc., move things around, etc. 

Planning a new feature of area of a layout is as much fun as building it or operating it. I love to spend a lot of time on it. I explain it to my wife as the most challenging part, so of like a 3-D puzzle. 

I'm sorry I can't be more specific. I sure have fun doing it, though . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're having fun, what more is there?


----------



## Patstrains (Jun 13, 2015)

Lee, do you sleep?
That will be awesome , The Mission style station is a great idea for the Santa Fe theme.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I will need about 300+ scale feet of chain link fence around an industrial area I will have in an area of my layout I am building. I've seen lots of model chain link fences made from various types of window screen (to big a mesh, too fat of wire) and plastic netting (not the right color/sheen when painted) and thought I would try this . . . 

The photos show a one by two foot sheet of "304 Stainless Steel Woven Mesh Sheet, Unpolished (Mill) Finish" and a close it view of it. This mesh is available in various spacings and wire sizes and cost about $16. A month ago, I ordered small sample patches of five different spacings and wire sizes to see what looked good and compare them. I choose this: a mesh spacing of 20 wires per inch with wire of .0075 inches thick. That is mcuh finer than window screen and equals a scale 2.4 inch mesh for the fence - pretty close to real I think - and a .0075 inch wire size, which is a bit more than double scale thickness. 

This size mesh and wire looks most realistic to me among five different variations I tried of finer and less fine mesh, bigger wire and not (finer mesh and thinner wire looks weird, frankly, almost like hazy glass from a few feet away). What I particularly like is the dull sheen of the unpolished metal, which looks really realistic. 

Anyway, I will be making a fence out of this and steel wire as posts, etc., around the industrial facilities of the new area I am developing.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Whew, and people say that I never leave well enough alone!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Dano said:


> Whew, and people say that I never leave well enough alone!


Yes, people say that about me, too. I always figure if something is broken, take it apart and try to fix it. But all too often, even if it isn't broken, I take it apart and "improve it" anyway!

I do think this fine unpolished metal mesh will look much more realistic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

Love your drawing of the Sante Fe train station. If anyone can make this, you are the one. :appl:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

So glad to see your post Passenger Train Collector.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes! Good to see you here, Passenger Train Collector. I think you will like this forum. 

I didn't get a lot done today on this project. We had a bunch of errands and appointments that kept me away from the train room. Hopefully tomorrow will be more of a "train day."


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Your getting more done than I am. Been busy with work for the plastic model guys I work with....add the limit on my time on my feet due to an issue.......hope to have some REAL work completed soon. Your project is looking good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's getting to be like OGR old home week here.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, let's not hope it is too much like it. 

John, where do you buy fine machine bolts and nuts (like the size inside Legacy and Premier locos, etc.)?


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

Not John......but.......
I get a lot of model and real car items I need from Bolt Depot.com.
I needed Allen drive bolts in SS with coarse threads and an exact length for some AMC wheels......*they had them*........GREAT service and product. I also bought all my #2 track screws from them for much less than 'model train' screws.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave's reference looks good, I've bookmarked BoltDepot.  I've gotten some from McMaster-Carr, they have a good assortment. I get my nylon screws from Micro Fasteners


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

AMCDave said:


> Not John......but.......
> I get a lot of model and real car items I need from Bolt Depot.com.
> I needed Allen drive bolts in SS with coarse threads and an exact length for some AMC wheels......*they had them*........GREAT service and product. I also bought all my #2 track screws from them for much less than 'model train' screws.


Not John, but someone I recognize! Thanks Dave. Great to see you again. I did not know about this size. I'm trying, and think they have, small nuts and bolts that will hold EX-Streets road down: it has holes for tiny wood screws, but I need to mount it with flat-head countersunk #4 or smaller bolt and fine threaded nut. they seem to have the perfect stuff.


----------



## AMCDave (Jun 14, 2015)

I bough #2 pan head screws (forget how long right now) but I calculated the exact length I needed to go through the GG tie, Midwest cork and into the 7/8 OSB without coming through. They were the only ones that had these in lots of less than 10K box!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lee, unbelievable, cant wait to see the fence! I started reading this thread when you started it, but needed more time to actually digest all the info you post. It is an education for me as I dont possess any of the skill you have, thanks for the details. Will be following closely.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Updata on Progress 06-19-15*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, you weren't kidding when you said you were really going to make this a Street's addition! Can't wait to see how all that turns out.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

very interesting stuff lee. :thumbsup:


----------



## TerryW (Jun 13, 2015)

I just read the Lee Willis Streets book #3 in your email above. I'm already following this, but I thought these modifications were the next step...bad on me! I can't even imagine what the other modifications to come would be. This is just fantastic Lee! Thank you for sharing! Terry


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

HI Lee,

Registered on here now - thanks for the tip!

MIKE (From England)


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

mikew said:


> HI Lee,
> 
> Registered on here now - thanks for the tip!
> 
> MIKE (From England)


I am very glad to see you here. I hope you like it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Lee
Always admired your train layout and craftsmanship.
Great work as usual!
Chris


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 20, 2015)

*Redo*

Man Lee you have bitten off quite a bit here but you are one of the few that can do this without much trouble. I am waiting with anticipation on seeing the final result of this masterpiece.
Bobbie


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Modified switches completed and tested*

I've made a good deal of progress over the weekend, including doing the final mountingof the two "inner loops" (blue and red in the posting above) and testing them, etc. It is slow going beecause I mount every piece using 4x40 flatheald bolts with nuts underneath (this size fits fully in the mounting holes and permits the stock "manhole covers" to fit over them. I solder feed wires every four of five pieces of roadtrack, then have to tape them firmly in place along the underside (trains run only 1/2 inch below them in places). 

What I show below may be of interest to some people thinking about using the new WBB EX-Street turnouts. I expected it would work, but I think it is noteworthy that it does: I tested it many times this morning to make certain.

The modifications to EZ-Street turnouts and track were done so that the diversion road - what would be called a siding were it railroad track - would be closer to the road than if I used unmodified switches and track. While I have a lot width for my station, I have only 14 inches depth, including for the road in front of the station: this modification brings the "siding" road 1 3/4 inches closer to the main road.

*Photo 1:* This is the section of EZ-Streets road that passes in front of the train station along with the "diversion" road that routes buses and taxis under the station's portico. It is completed, tested, and if it matters, having passed those tests, all the parts of it have been glued together (Plastruck brush-on solvent) at their junctions so they are a bit stronger. 








Photo 2: This is a detail of my modto the right is one end of the completed sectin with its modifed turnouts and road pieces. 

Note that a"siding" with unmodified pieces (left) will be nearly a full lane's width from the main road it branches off of. By contrast the modified pieces make this distance only 5/8 inch. To make this mod, I cut sections out of the switch and the curved piece, then glued them and jumpered. I was concern modified D-16 piece - by removing a good poirtion of the turnouts road, I made them turn sharper, sooner, before, perhaps they got their bearings enough to go through smoothly. , but the sedan, the panel van, and the older vintage truck as well as several of my modified vehicles all handle it well.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee, you have paved the way with the streets. (Yes, pun intended!) I've got to find a location on the east side of my layout to incorporate some section of streets operation. Keep posting, it is very interesting.


----------



## TerryW (Jun 13, 2015)

I really like your use of turnouts and how that's coming along! Keep us in the loop on your progress! Terry


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Major Milestone: It's all back on the layout*

Both new sections are back on the layout now. I completed all the roads, bolted them down, drew all the wiring and such, and tested the loops, their control block areas, the the switches, off the layout. I've just put them back and only lightly tested the roads on the layout: ran a car around several times and tested each switch. Tomorrow I will start leveling off the sections and working on the inclines that connect the upper (black) and lower (white) areas.

The near end, the streets outer loop is 34 inches at the outside







The far end . . . 








Even though I knew it would be something like this, there is a surprisingly large number of wires involved. Leads to each of the three loops (each branches underneath the board to feed wires ever four section junctions), a lead to each control block (four), the four sets of wires for the switch remote control, five 12V leads for lighting in buildings, and two leads for 4.5V lighting in buildings, and two leads for "animation" (the Lione Ryder horsy ride at the grocery store, an escalator from the station to the parking garage, maybe something else.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

The word "Outstanding" comes to mind!


-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, you're really making progress. With scenery, that will be one impressive addition! Hell, it's pretty impressive right now.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lee,
is that a gauntlet track i see beside your new roads?:sly:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

cole226 said:


> Lee,
> is that a gauntlet track i see beside your new roads?:sly:


Yes, five-rail guantlet track made from Atlas flex track (remove oune outer rail from two pieces, interleave their ties, and re-insert one outer rail down both sets of ties. Its ten feet long and means the loop, which if stretched and flattened out would be a dogbone with the guantlet section between two reversing loops, needs no switches. I've had it about two years now and love it because it works well and is different!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

"If no one has ever done it that way, it might be fun to try." 

you are TOOOO tricky:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

More progress - of a different type. I ordered a cast-resin "Spanish mission style" doorway from Tom Yorke, and it arrived today. It is a scale thirty feet high and I will build the station so it fits and sets the theme. _Exactly_ what I wanted. today was otherwise a frustrating, no-progress day, with errands and "piffle" just absobing the whole day. Tomorrow hopefully . . .


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee that is a very attractive structure. Doors are important. This will certainly set the stage for the building. 

No more piffling.....


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wood said:


> Lee that is a very attractive structure. Doors are important. This will certainly set the stage for the building.
> 
> No more piffling.....


Certainly no piffle there, Wood.  

I've admired photos of Tom Yorke's incredible buildings in the past: The way he does weathering, particularly peeling paint on an old wooden building, its just incredible. This doorway is the first thing I've bought from him though. It is good, solid, straight, and I love it. Like you said, it will set the stage for the station. Also included were a nice set of big windows and side doors, too. 

I also bought two resin 1:43 moving van bodies he made, 1930s type two axle moving van types that will make good 'Streets exactly a month after he got and received the check by mail (his is a rather old-fashioned business) -- reasonable turn around considering it is all custom made to order.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Electrical All Done: Whew!*

A good deal of work for little difference in appearance, but here it is all screwed down, tested, and the road s and the wiring are ALL done. Everything is tested and it all works. 

Here it is from the "near" (to the train control station) end. 








And in the middle . . . inclines are just under 10%, which 'Streets ehciles will climb (on a straight) with no problems. 








And the far end. Note something sort of cool here. After mounting and tentatively testing all the road pieces on the 5mm foamboard, I cut more to fill in completely inside and around all the roads: note carefully in the photos: the road is flush with "Ground level" I glued the new foamboard on. It provides strength and the road is not sticking up about grade. (Next step i will add curves and gutters, etc. )








As before, I used a BEEP as my "ruling loco" to check for spacing for clearance of track. I placed a 3/6 inch spacer on the roof for additional clearance margin. It makes it around and under (six foot tunnel) with no problems. This means other small locos will run too, WB B 44 tonner, the smallest MTH Permier steamers and many Railking ones, etc.








Here is the BEEPis at its closest clearance, there is just 1 mm between that 3/6 inch spacer and the foamboard here. 








Where the road inclince changes, I bent the road into a smooth transition, as I discuss in my 'Streets book . . . 








Wiring looks haphazed here, but its actually organized and labeled. There are 28 color coded pairs of wires here, about 350 feet of wire believe it or not, for power and control block and siding power for three loops, to the switches (four), for IR sensor power and rpelay runs, and 12V, 14V, and 4.5 V feeds for lighting and accessories. 








I had to punch this hole in one place in a cliff wall to work the wiring through. 








I'm not following my own advice here: in my 'Streets book I mention these power supplies are to be avoided if you can afford better because they do not control speed well: despite a smooth turning throttle they provide only 8 steps of 2 volt increments in power - not the best control of speed, but the are small, i have a lot of them (bought six for $10 once) and they fit where I installed them, so I will use them for now . . . 








The industrial area turnout has a "dead area" on track, the truck shown is stopped on a normally unpowered section hat will be right under the loading port of the Menard's feed and seed. When the turnout is activated the vehcile passes onto this side street and stops right here, A pushbutton will then send it on its way. 








The same thing happens with buses here ate what will be the loading/unloading area in front of the train station. Large greyhound bus looks good there, but only the shorter city buses Inset) will run here: the large bus overhangs enough to collide with traffic coming in the other direction on curves of side to sidelanes, whereas the shortened Corgi city bus's bodies do not.


----------



## TerryW (Jun 13, 2015)

Fantastic update! Don't forget the video when you feel you're ready to go and we can see the automation of the delay areas. Great project!!! Terry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, you have gotten a lot done. Obviously, no more tankers got painted.  Can't wait to see how this all comes out. We need to see a video soon...


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Impressive.... That's a ton of work there. Very Impressive. Thank you for continually sharing your progress and how you did it.


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

Goodness you have been busy - looking great!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

After the long slog to complete the wiring, finally some of the fun and satisfying work: I've completed the basic scenery - dirt, gravel, grass, weeds - in the industrial area. The buildings are in place although not yet with lighting wired, and I;m thinking ab out the details go . . . 








AT the near end, I'm still playing with positions of the buildings. I had to make a decision on whether to leave a parking lane near the sidewalk or not. I'm leaning toward not: although a parking lane is cool - it adds cars and activity, it narrows the block of buildings here enough that they no longer look realistic enough. So no parking lanes and parked cars. This shows it roughed out with the buildings I have and I am imagining I will build. 








Before deciding I need to make a foamboard/cardboard mockup of the train station to see how it f:"fits" and changes the look . . . The British gran prix is on the TV and I'm sitting here making that now . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, you're really moving along! How about a video of some cars running?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I will try to learn how to post a video. Meanwhile, I roughed out a train station shape to tryout my concept for size, look. Its rough - just made of 5mm foambard cut to shape and glued, and has the proper width and height but isnot as deep as it will be, but I like the look.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lee, This is going to be an eye popping display. I'm going to have to make another trip way down south to see this! You are doing a great job and making lots and lots of progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, that's quite a train station, can't wait to see the real thing!

I guess you really believe the old saying, go big or go home. 


-------------------------------------------------------------

To post a video, first put it up on Youtube, that's the easiest.

Then, you can copy the URL of the video and use the YouTube icon above to post it.

An important note, a full up Youtube URL looks like this.


```
https://youtu.be/qQ_ByHw2Llw
```
You want to copy just the last field, in this example it would be: qQ_ByHw2Llw

Click the YouTube icon in the full reply window and paste the above characters into it.

Then you get the embedded video like this.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Lee, lookin good. Gunrunner, I like the sound, especially compressor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was really a demo for Lee so he could post videos. I suppose I should start a thread on my sound car, I'm still hacking away at them.



For discussions of the O-scale sound car, please go here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=432137#post432137

I don't want to muddy up Lee's great thread.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lee,
I'm glad to have found this topic again! It will take me some time to go through what you have posted since I first saw it in the very beginning. I am sure I will find some real nuggets of innovative modeling here! Thank you so much for taking the time to photograph, make drawings, and detailed descriptions of your work. An engineer par excellence!
Mark Boyce


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Wood - I'm not sure I can explain well. The only software I use is MS Powerpoint as a final sketchpad to draw my plans and lock them in - also permits me to make them into images and post them as pictures, as here.
> Normally, I spend a long long time thinking about a new area or thing on my layout in my head, just imagining things. Then, usually, I draw a map with pencil on a 30 x 24 inch pad I have here on the desk and cut out templates for roads, track pieces, the buildings I want to use, etc., and move them around. It is only 2-D but I try to "think" 3-D.
> 
> Once I think I have it about right, I may may tiny models of the buildings and such with cardstock and put them down on the paper to better imagine things.
> ...


Lee,
I never thought of using PowerPoint for this. I use that some. I used to do drafting for a living back in the pencil and velum days, but am just above a novice with CAD tools. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Some really good thinking has gone into this project. Please keep us posted as the installation continues.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*The cows are coming home!!!*

*I always admit my mistakes. Even though I had a lot of fun at places, this whole project was a big one . . . here's why.*


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

OK, I nominate the last "slide" on the previous post as the record-holder for the most puns in one post. I count 9.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2015)

I have learned that if the current plans make you happy, that's all that counts. No bull.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I have learned that if the current plans make you happy, that's all that counts. No bull.


Yes. The new projec was fun, but it didn't feel like my layout anymore. Can't have that. Just removede all the EZ-Street. Searching for a box to put it all in now . . .


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Sound reasoning, Lee! Yes, the number of puns is incredible! You are even wittier than I thought! I am with you, I like to have some open scenery on a layout, whether mountains, prairies, seacoast, farms, or otherwise. Good decision! I will look forward to seeing what you end up with. I'm sure you will show before the destruction and after reconstruction, and it will be better than the original!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Lee,
I think your effort was a success. You had an idea, thought it through, developed a plan, prototyped your plan, updated the original plan and are now building the first article. Sounds like the engineering process to me. You needed to try out your original plan to convince yourself it wouldn't work or it would continue to bug you. The important thing is you enjoyed the process and are happy with the result. Happy Railroading. :smilie_daumenpos:

Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was going to suggest a TV camera for a behind the town view, but I'm too late. 

I was looking forward to the Streets stuff all running, maybe you can find a different place to "improve". 

I like the "milked it long enough" comment.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thansk everyone. I want to take a break from big projects for a while and just run trains and enjoy the layout for a while, but my current plan is to start, sometime this winter, to: 
- remove all the buildings in my downtown, carefully, preserving all . . . 
eight years old now: throw it all away . . . 
- re-do the "terrain" here and there to get the silly, if costly half-inch in places where i can, and then. . . 
- rebuild my Main street with new 'Streets and sidewalks and parking lanes, this time lots of control blocks controls, etc., and some 'fancy stuff"
- re-space things so I can squeeze three or four more buildings in. 
- re-install the buildings and add the new.
- I will not be able to b uild my big Santa Fe station, but a good friend, Don Jones, who some of you may know, suggested I can make a monster one that is 1 inch deep and along the backdrop at he far end of the layout. It will actually look good there. I will do that. 
I'm thinking about it now. But through the summer, I just want to get the cows and vista back and run trains for a while. And maybe bump "1922" up to the late '30s, in a couple of stages . . . hat would be fun, too.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Only you would call that "taking a break from big projects". Enjoy the layout. 

Pat


----------



## AlanRail (Jul 13, 2015)

After I purchased the new buildings from Woodland, I urban-renewal-ed "most of" the Plasticville back into their boxes. I then created an upper city to my upper city to create more space for the Woodland/MTH/Lionel buildings.

As soon a s I figure out how to post a photo here I will. I see there is no hosting of photo?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We host photos, here's the thread describing how to post pictures.

How to post pictures


----------



## TerryW (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm just catching up and have really appreciated all your work, and even the teardown. We each have to do what makes us happy and while I will miss seeing the original finished product, your plan makes sense to me. I enjoyed watching and learning and will do the same when you're back at it with your new and improved, yet simpler plan. Terry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very impressive, and I'm completely awed by your skills..I wish I had the knowledge and expertise both you and GunrunnerJohn posses!!!!Very, very nice..And let's not forget those very important things, wives, who put up with our trains,lol!!! Wonderful job!!!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Lee is a master craftsman. His modeling is superb. We are very fortunate to have him on this Forum as a leading contributor.

He also does a first class job is presenting reviews of his recently acquired equipment. I have learned that you can take what he reports as being 100% factual. His reviews are unbiased as well.

Thanks Lee for all you do for this Forum!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Ditto. Thank you, Lee, for all you do on this forum and for all you have done on that other forum.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

flyernut;476746
.And let's not forget those very important things said:


> Oh wow!! Yes. I have a tremendously understanding and tolerant wife. She actually pretends to be interested in my trains!


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

One time. years back, my wife said, "Just be glad I don't have a hobby that takes up a part of the house".


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Give it time and it will not take up part of the house. 

It will take up _all _the house!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

We are extremely fortunate to have Lee here in this forum. I agree with everything positive that was said about him...Thanks for being here!!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I love it here. Great group of folks in a well-run forum.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lee,
I have really enjoyed seeing your modeling and great ideas on this forum and another forum! I have learned a lot, and have gained inspiration. Many thanks for taking the time and effort to share all that you do in such a detailed way!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can tell that Lee is a writer, his detailing of projects is top shelf. It's crystal clear, lots of illustrations, hard to find any fault with the presentation or the material. I only wish I could write like that.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

I mentioned in a reply on the other forum how much I missed Lee's prolific and varied product reviews.

Another member of that forum emailed me to tell me Lee was posting on MTF; so I came over here and found him and many other of my favorite contributors on that forum.

I am delighted to be here.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the compliments. This is a great forum and I really enjoy it like I never did the other.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

This post was before my time on the forum but I just read the whole thing and really enjoyed it. this update was all done before I joined so it’s part of the layout that I have known since joining the forum. it was great reading.


----------

